# Prêter un article acheté sur le store Apple



## joneskind (17 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Je me propose de vous donner un moyen simple de partager vos achats avec vos proches, *sans le moindre Jailbreak*.

Prenez l'iDevice de votre proche et dans Réglages -> Appstore connectez vous avec vos identifiants. Voilà ! vous pouvez désormais récupérer ce que vous voulez de votre compte pour le partager. Apps, Livres, Musique, Films... Tout ce que vous avez acheté. Il ne vous reste plus qu'à vous déconnecter, les fichiers resteront accessibles. Seule les mises à jour réclameront votre mot de passe pour s'effectuer sur le iDevice de votre proche. Les fichiers ainsi téléchargés conservent leurs DRM mais restent accessibles.

Voilà, c'est cadeau

Pas de piratage, seulement du partage !


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2013)

:mouais::mouais:


----------



## dumas75 (18 Mars 2013)

Attention le nombre de partage est limité (5) 
Si tu es trop préteur et que tu changes de PC tu aura des problèmes avec le nouveau pour te connecter à ton compte.


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2013)

Et bien évidemment, c'est limité au cercle familial.


----------

